# Ogg vs Mp3

## federico

Ciao a tutti, mentre mi asciugavo le lacrime per il fatto che il mio lettore mp3 non supportera' mai gli ogg, mi domandavo... non esiste una tavola comparativa tra ogg e mp3 ben fatta? Non ne ho trovata una :/

Meno male che il mio prossimo sistema audio funzionera' in flac ^_^

----------

## CarloJekko

qui ho trovato qualcosa http://www.upyou.it/sections+articles.artid+8+page+2.htm

http://ekei.com/audio/

http://www.digit-life.com/articles/oggvslame/

In generale 

a 320 kbs scegliere ogg

a 192 lame

tra 128 e 160 ogg

al di sotto lame

edit1: mp3 utilizza un bitrate statico di default, mentre ogg no... già questo potrebbe far pensare che per alte qualità è meglio usare ogg...

poi non so...

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, mentre mi asciugavo le lacrime per il fatto che il mio lettore mp3 non supportera' mai gli ogg, mi domandavo... non esiste una tavola comparativa tra ogg e mp3 ben fatta? Non ne ho trovata una :/
> 
> 

 

Non serve nessuna tabella, ogg è free mp3 no ... è tutto quello che serve da sapere per poter fare un confronto  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Per altro mi domandavo anche se fosse possibile convertire tra i due formati senza perdita di informazioni, ma penso che non sia possibile... vado a leggere i link che hai proposto, grazie !!

----------

## Kernel78

 *federico wrote:*   

> Per altro mi domandavo anche se fosse possibile convertire tra i due formati senza perdita di informazioni, ma penso che non sia possibile... vado a leggere i link che hai proposto, grazie !!

 

Non è possibile trasformare un formato lossy in un altro sempre lossy senza ulteriore perdita di informazioni.

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Per altro mi domandavo anche se fosse possibile convertire tra i due formati senza perdita di informazioni, ma penso che non sia possibile... vado a leggere i link che hai proposto, grazie !! 
> 
> Non è possibile trasformare un formato lossy in un altro sempre lossy senza ulteriore perdita di informazioni.

 

Aggiungo che la perdita di informazioni si ha anche quando ricordifichi il file nello stesso formato di partenza (a parte ogg che é progettato in modo da prevedere il downsample senza perdere informazioni... a parte quelle relative al bitrate, ovviamente!)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se siete alla ricerca di un buon formato, vi consiglio di dare un occhio a wavpack.

Oltre alle qualità tecniche, offre una feature veramente interessante: può essere a seconda lossy o lossless o misto.

Mi spiego, oltre alle due modalità offre una terza via, ossia creare un file lossy con un file complementare che contiene tutte le informazioni per un file lossless.

Io mi comporto così, sul mio ipod mini con rockbox carico i WV lossy, mentre sul PC ho il lossy+complementare .

Se qualcuno mi chiede l'mp3, da WV+estensione genero il WAV originale e poi velocemente si genera l'mp3.

Più flessibilità di così?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## drizztbsd

Io uso wavpack (senza modalità ibrida) per lossless (storage) e ogg vorbis 1.1.2 con patch aotuv a bitrate 80 (quality 1) per il lettore portatile che si sente come un mp3 a 160

----------

## federico

Scusate ma questa cosa mi destabilizza...

Tralasciando la questione lossy, il formato lossless wavpack potrebbe essere migliore del formato lossless flac?

Fede

EDIT:

Ho controllato un po' di tabelle e pare che il formato wavpack comprima un po' di piu' e abbia appunto queste features piu' ricche, tuttavia per il progetto che ho in mente (e dal quale nasce la domanda) dovrei preferire il flac perche' e' molto piu' leggero per la macchina che deve fare i calcoli di decompressione

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> e' molto piu' leggero per la macchina che deve fare i calcoli di decompressione

 

Immagino tu abbia letto anche questo: http://www.wavpack.com/wavpack_doc.html#usage ...

----------

## federico

Che pero' non da dati comparativi, anche se dice che "okey piazza le opzioni e hai una decodifica veloce e meno cpu intensiva". Non so se sono in grado di creare statistiche di differenze da solo... Ci vorra' un botto di tempo per provare :°

Nel caso decidessi di intraprendere la cosa, che tipo di software posso usare per valutare con precisione le differenze di carico della macchina a seconda del codec usato?

----------

## CarloJekko

Un po di tempo fa andava forte shorten... per chi ama il meglio e ha grandi spazi di storage...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Non serve nessuna tabella, ogg è free mp3 no ... è tutto quello che serve da sapere per poter fare un confronto 

 

Anche mp3 è free... fuori dagli usa...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non serve nessuna tabella, ogg è free mp3 no ... è tutto quello che serve da sapere per poter fare un confronto  
> 
> Anche mp3 è free... fuori dagli usa...

 

da quando ? Mi risulta che le royalties alla Fraunhoffer vadano pagate cmq, quando si sviluppa un software di decodifica

Coda

----------

## nick_spacca

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*   Non serve nessuna tabella, ogg è free mp3 no ... è tutto quello che serve da sapere per poter fare un confronto  
> 
> Anche mp3 è free... fuori dagli usa... 
> 
> da quando ? Mi risulta che le royalties alla Fraunhoffer vadano pagate cmq, quando si sviluppa un software di decodifica
> ...

 

Beh QUI dice che la Thomson ha i diritti negli States, mentre l'mpeg-1/2 (nel resto del mondo) è uno standard non proprietario ( se non ho capito male...   :Confused:  )

EDIT: per altro lo sviluppo di tale algoritmo è stato finanziato dall'unione europea, quindi vorrei ben vedere che ALMENO in europa non ci siano vincoli alcuni...

----------

## Kernel78

Le royalies vanno pagate dentro e fuori dagli usa se si vende un lettore sw o hw che sfrutti la codifica mp3.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Le royalies vanno pagate dentro e fuori dagli usa se si vende un lettore sw o hw che sfrutti la codifica mp3.

 

Qualche fonte ufficiale?

EDIT: ok, ne parlano qui ...pero' dice anche che è valido SOLO nei paesi dove i brevetti software hanno validità giuridica!

----------

